# old Sea Ark - price too high ?



## Johnny (Feb 27, 2015)

Moderator - please move this to the Boat House (sorry, wrong category)

I am not really educated in old Tin prices.
But, since I have had this 1648 MV, my wife and I want a bigger one.
1860 is what we are looking for. 1872 would be much much better.
Just found this _OLD_ Sea Ark 1872 on C/L and I got sticker shock just looking at it.
it is EXACTLY what we are looking for - but - man, three grand ???
I know they are pretty much bullet proof and hold their value well .....
am just wondering if this price is within his asking price considering the condition.
I emailed him of a cash offer of $800.00 pick it up this weekend.
LOL haven't heard back from him. (and don't really expect to).

The NADA only covers boats back to 1994.
and that years goes from $810 to $3100.
But this boat seems to be late 70s to early 80s ????
Rode hard and put away wet quite a few times.


----------



## Y_J (Feb 27, 2015)

I have no idea of its value but personally I think that dude has bumped his head to hard.
$1500 maybe but 3 grand I'd still be stuck fishing from the bank.
See how banged up the gunnels are? I've tried fixing that stuff on my own build. If there's a way to do it, I haven't found it.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 27, 2015)

See if you can jew the seller a little.

Friend has one (1872), he gave $2800 for the boat and trailer alone, bare, nothing else in it or on it. Not even fenders over the tires. Pretty basic setup, now has an old 88hp Johnson on it. Have bow fished out of it a few times. Good boat. VERY stable.

Prices for this stuff are all over the map. Here, 3k is probably close. Somewhere like Kansas/Colorado areas, maybe 2,000. Florida? Maybe a little more? The 1872's are sought after in this area.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 3, 2015)

welp, just heard back from the seller on my offer of $800.00 . . . . . 



> John, just who do you think you are mister? That boat is a "classic", sits on a jam up trailer worth half of what we are asking. You will NEVER find a "sea ark" for $800 and you know it damn well. You will pay $2800 tomorrow, and like it. "Fair" to you is screwing us over, right mister. Go fly a kite, bottom dweller !! LOL
> 
> Regards right back, Don
> Casselberry, (NORTH ORLANDO)



He is partially right - - it is very difficult to find a bare bones vintage 1872 SeaArk.
No response is necessary - - - he is dead set on his price.

oh well, I'll just keep plugging away.


----------



## Y_J (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure can't say you didn't try. hehehehe


----------



## dearl (Mar 3, 2015)

Seen a 1995 2472 SeaArk on CL last week with a 2000 40 h.p. 4 stroke Yamaha for $3600. Thought it was a decent price, I got to many projects going on right now. It was South Carolina listing around Summerville If I remember correctly.


----------



## thill (Mar 4, 2015)

dearl said:


> Seen a 1995 2472 SeaArk on CL last week with a 2000 40 h.p. 4 stroke Yamaha for $3600. Thought it was a decent price, I got to many projects going on right now. It was South Carolina listing around Summerville If I remember correctly.



That sounds more like it. 

That first one is a joke! But someone who knows nothing about boats may get suckered in to his hype. Or maybe he got suckered in, and actually believes it!

That boat looks like $1,000-$1500 to me.

-TH


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2015)

If it's still there in a month or two offer $850.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Mar 4, 2015)

dearl said:


> Seen a 1995 2472 SeaArk on CL last week with a 2000 40 h.p. 4 stroke Yamaha for $3600. Thought it was a decent price, I got to many projects going on right now. It was South Carolina listing around Summerville If I remember correctly.



I ran a Yamaha 40 on a 1652 and wished I had a 60. A 40 on that 2472 is way underpowered especially if having to fight wind/current. Buy it, sell the motor and repower!


----------



## dearl (Mar 4, 2015)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> dearl said:
> 
> 
> > Seen a 1995 2472 SeaArk on CL last week with a 2000 40 h.p. 4 stroke Yamaha for $3600. Thought it was a decent price, I got to many projects going on right now. It was South Carolina listing around Summerville If I remember correctly.
> ...



Oh yea, no doubt it was under powered. I had a 2472 with a 175 suzuki on it, although it moved pretty good at 45 mph, I always wanted a 225 on it. I am eventually going to buy another 2472 bare boat and do a complete rebuild with forward pilothouse etc. I have a smaller jet boat that will do for now.


----------



## Boat2fast (Mar 4, 2015)

If that was a word-for-word response for your cash offer, then I don't think too much of the seller. Any serious cash offer should be treated with respect. Anyone taking their time to respond to a sellers ad should be treated with respect as well. It doesn't seem you were shown any. The boat was beat-up, neglected, and damaged just from what I could see in the photos.

The trailer didn't look all that fancy to me either but, maybe it's in better shape than the obviously damaged boat. I think you dodged a bullet. Don't think there isn't another boat right around the corner. There are always plenty of boats and most with very decent owner/sellers. When Spring hits, every boat goes up for sale. Sellers wait until Spring, so the boats all come out of the woodwork at the same time.

You still have your money and lots of time to find the right boat. It would be a lot worse if you had the wrong boat and no money.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 5, 2015)

2fast - - - yes, he was 99% percent sarcastic.


and yes, I still have the cash in my pocket - you never know what pops up these 
days of hard times when rent it due, food to be bought, car payment due yada yada yada.

if this guy REALLY wanted to sell that boat, he would remove all the crap in the bottom so
any potential buyers could get a good look at it.
If i go there in person, with $3k in my pocket, of which I will SHOW HIM, to let him know how
serious I am ...... I will stand around and WAIT while he cleans it out and washes it.
Then, I will demand that he turn it over so I can inspect every rivet and weld.
Then, turn it over and hee-haw around for awhile, 
Then, remove the wheels off the trailer so I can inspect the leaf springs, the bearings and hub.
then walk off...................


and just see how much the " hey, wait - lets talk " takes us. (that should be funny)
arrogance comes with a price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (for him - not me)


----------



## overboard (Mar 5, 2015)

Agree with --that boat was neglected, beat up, and damaged. Maybe 3k for that boat and trailer in good to excellent condition.
It might be a good beater boat, but not for that price.
Also think of resale value, I wouldn't want it if I were looking for a decent boat.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 5, 2015)

Some duck hunter will probably give him what he's asking. A guy brought a 1752 by my work a while back that he'd paid $2800 for and although it had a briggs mudder motor on it it was just a big, beat up boat that had been spray painted camo. For some reason, around here if you camo a boat and rig up some sort of blind it becomes a "duck boat" and instantly doubles in value. I don't get it.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 7, 2015)

I have that same boat. It's a 1997ish model. I bought mine on CL in similar shape for $1500. It was clean and came with a motor. Check out my signature for the build. They are nice boats but I'm positive it has a lot of corrosion on the transom just like mine did. Access to a welder is a must for that project


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 7, 2015)

Abraham said:


> Some duck hunter will probably give him what he's asking. A guy brought a 1752 by my work a while back that he'd paid $2800 for and although it had a briggs mudder motor on it it was just a big, beat up boat that had been spray painted camo. For some reason, around here if you camo a boat and rig up some sort of blind it becomes a "duck boat" and instantly doubles in value. I don't get it.




Seen that here too. Odd. I don't duck hunt anymore so I can say that a lot of times, those rich duck hunters will spend a lot of money on something they have no clue about. I'm not proud to admit that I've taken advantage of that. Older Grumman 1542 I had, bought it complete with 4 seats, F25 Yamaha, trailer, everything ready to drop it into the drink, for $1600. Threw some cans of "camo" paint on it and then sold the boat, seats, and motor for $1800 kept the motor which I still have. And it took literally about 15 minutes to sell it. As soon as it hit CL, I was having calls. Can't beat that deal; but as fast it went, I'm thinking I should've asked $2000 for it but I felt bad enough at 1800. Then I see guys bringing them into the shop sometimes, basically worn out beat up pond hoppers with their 3 cylinder 25hp motors, and said they got a smoking deal at $9000. I don't get it either. I guess if it's stuck in your mind that you did good, well I guess that's perfectly fine.


----------

